# Different sound volume from front and back audio port [PC]



## nddcndndd (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, I recently bought a new desktop PC. From the back port even at max level the volume is a bit low. I’ve tried everything in the settings. From the front port the audio is just fine. I’m using headphones and I’ve read that the front port in some cases has a headphone sound booster and is in general more fitted for headphones. I just prefer to use the back port so is there any way to switch this situation?​
Additionally I get the faint feeling that the front port sound is better as I think I can hear a bit of interference or something like that from the back port but it’s so faint that I might be imagining things. This last part is funny because I’ve read that it’s usually the other way around as there is usually interference in the front port header.​
Obviously I should just use the front port but I’m a bit picky like that even considering buying a dedicated sound card with headphone booster. The problem is I’m not sure I have a port for it on my mainboard. My mainboard is AsRock B75M-DGS; Integrated sound is Realtek ALC662 - 5.1 channel HD Audio​
ASRock > B75M-DGS


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, your mainboard has a PCIe 1x slot on the bottom. You can get something like an Asus Xonar that will give you both front and read headphone AMP and will likely sound better. The new Creative cards also have headphone amplification. A few models to look at. Hopefully you can get those where you are at (Bulgaria) for a reasonable cost.


Newegg.com - Asus Xonar PCIe


Newegg.com - Creative Labs PCIe soundblaster z


----------



## nddcndndd (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, this is what I wanted to know. 

Alternatively is there a way to make the back port sound better? Something like a software amp for the whole pc volume? The volume is my main concern. I tried loudness equalization in the options but it randomly makes the sound comparatively lower or louder in different applications.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

If you were to get an Asus Xonar, it already has back and front amplification - the volume is very high (I use the Asus) and i'm very picky about sound. I actually have to turn it down halfway it's so loud. There are a few software amp emulators but they are not crisp sounding at all once volume start to raise it gets loud but distorted. If you are mostly a gamer I would recommend the creative card, if you are music and gaming both I would recommend the Asus. Volume with be very plentiful with either.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The rear port, unless it's faulty, should have the better. If the front is louder, then that means that signal is being altered (even if it's only amplified).

You can't change how the hardware is designed. You could connect the rear port to a dedicated headphone amp (or other audio device) and connect the headphones directly to that device.


----------



## nddcndndd (Jan 13, 2009)

Is there a way to check whether the rear port is faulty?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No. They typically work, partially work, or don't work. And in any state, there is on way to know if it's "faulty".

It's a new build, if you suspect the port is faulty, RMA the motherboard.


----------

